# Resin Necklaces????



## Soap A Dope (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone here know how to make those pretty resin necklaces from Etsy? It looks like they took a little frame, cut out a piece of decorative paper or picture, dropped it in and filled it with resin. 

Does anyone know how to do this and if so, do you know where to get the forms? I'd like to have some with the bail already attached. I'm not sure I'd trust gluing the bail on. I'm afraid it would come off. 

Thank you.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 4, 2010)

I haven't seen the ones on Etsy but Hobby Lobby carries resin stuff. Molds included. HTH


----------



## lindseyga (Jul 7, 2010)

*frames/forms*

I ran into those little frames at Joanns and saw they were made for Fimo clay.  I'd been searching for those forever and saw these.  Look in the clay section and you may find the frames with loops you're looking for.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 7, 2010)

I know you can use glass micrscope slides & weld them together w/ a picture in between. If you do not want to weld there is a metal tape that looks like yopu have welded them.


----------



## RaeRae (Jul 28, 2010)

Soap A Dope said:
			
		

> Does anyone here know how to make those pretty resin necklaces from Etsy? It looks like they took a little frame, cut out a piece of decorative paper or picture, dropped it in and filled it with resin.
> 
> Does anyone know how to do this and if so, do you know where to get the forms? I'd like to have some with the bail already attached. I'm not sure I'd trust gluing the bail on. I'm afraid it would come off.
> 
> Thank you.



I make resin pieces... Allthough I get silicone, make my own moulds and cast the resin in that. All of the stuff I have brought has been via my fibreglass supplier. My sales rep has taught me heaps and am sure if you had a fibreglass supplier near by they might be able to point you in the right direction ?? Sorry I am not much more help...


----------

